# Hello guys



## PaoloRuz (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi! I'm a newb to this furum, and glad to see it exists. Can't wait to participate in some writing competition or share my creations with others

I wrote my first fictional story when I was 7. It was a fairytale about ants. Few years before my mother wrote of my words some more stories, altho they were less cohesive and thought out. Then I've forgot about my writing for a while, and only turned back to it when I was in high school. Since then I wrote all the time - mostly poems and short stories.

I guess the reason why I write is quite simple: I just find ever to often that I can't stom doing it. There are ideas in my head that beg to be put into words on paper (or computer screen, for that matter), and I can't feel myself satisfyed until they are.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi!
I know exactly how it feels having stories in your head that want to get out. It's both a blessing and a curse.
What do you like to write about?
Welcome to the Forum, hope you enjoy it here!
See you around the forum!
Hiro


----------



## PaoloRuz (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been writing poems for a few years, but then turned to prose. I like writing small impressionistic essays, diary entries, shorts stories, usually inspired by real events or characters that I've witnessed. I've not yet been published anywhere, but I'm trying to actively participate in different writing-related activities, like competitions, etc.


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 29, 2015)

Good to have you here, Paolo!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## paryno (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to WF! This is a great place with great people, so don't be a stranger


----------



## aj47 (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  I tend toward poetry and short fiction.  But we have many folks here with different interests, styles, goals, and genres.  You'll fit right in.

Once you level up by making ten posts, you'll be able to share your work on the creative boards (and the achievement will also unlock secrets).  As the judge coordinator for Colors of Fiction (see my sig) I'm happy to welcome anyone interested in competing in this challenge.  And the other challenges, too--I'm open-minded.


----------



## TKent (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello Paolo,

Welcome to WF!! So glad you are here


----------



## aurora borealis (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to WF! It's a wonderful community and I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Allysan (Dec 29, 2015)

Welcome! If you want competitions, you've come to the right place! It's a good group here, we hope you'll like it!


----------



## Hairball (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi there! So glad to see you here!

I look forward to reading whatever you wish to share with us. You'll find this place and its members completely awesome, and I know you'll be awesome too.

Welcome!


----------



## paryno (Dec 30, 2015)

This is definitely the right place for you! This forum is a great community that really wants to help every one. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)

View attachment 11118


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi there!

As others have mentioned, we have Writing Contests. Also, we have a great Mentor Directory. If you have a minute, check them out. I'm sure you'll find something useful. : D

Cheers to you!


----------



## PaoloRuz (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, guys, thank you all for a great warm welcoming ) It's nice to feel yourself a part of such an active and friendly community!


----------



## Suppress (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello!Welcome to the forum, I look forward to seeing your writing.


----------

